# GZCL JnT 2.0, anyone run it before? Looking for program suggestions for first blast.



## MulberryTrees (Nov 3, 2021)

Spreadsheet
Guide

Currently 5'10" 190lbs, been training for about 9 years.

I plan to run this program on my first ever blast, I ran it once before natty. I like the fact that there's a hypertrophy bent, but that I still get a shot at 1RMs every 6 weeks. Also, the block periodization is a huge step up from my current dogshit programming, and it should give my joints a much needed break. 

When gyms first re-opened, I started off with a simple 5x5/5x3/5x2 linear progression on my Bench/Squat/Deadlift, 8-12x3 on accessories, 6-7 movements a day PPLPPLR. After getting stuck I switched my main compound each day to a 3RM followed by 6x3 at 80% of the 3RM. This was super dumb and there was no rhyme or reason to it, I just got sick of 5x5. This got me to 334/404/584lbs Bench/Squat/Deadlift but it left me feeling absolutely destroyed. The last 20-25lbs on those lifts was on 120mg/week TRT, which likely masked the fatigue and let me push myself longer than I should have.

Looking for critiques and suggestions. I'm hoping to go from 190 to 210 on this blast (12-16 weeks depending on bloodwork) but maybe that's overambitious even accounting for water weight (expecting ~10 lbs or so?). No specific strength goals except to knock out a 600lb+ deadlift.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 3, 2021)

The program matters but belief in the program is just as important. IMO too many people switch programs too often looking for the magic one that will let them hit huge numbers in a short period of time. Strength is built over years, decades actually and is a result of consistent, repeated effort. Find a training method you like and understand and believe in.  Train that way for years, learn what your body responds best to, and make tweaks to the program based on that experience. Set mid and long term goals and commit to that training method for a long duration.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Jan 15, 2022)

Program jumping is definitely a danger. But I'd say I've had the opposite problem, where I haven't really ventured outside of linear progression except for briefly trying JnT 2.0. I feel like I've milked it for all I can at this point, and additional gains are minimal and coming at a huge cost of accumulated fatigue.

That aside, I'd agree that programs are less important than effort and consistency.


----------

